# 1941 Firestone Super Cruiser (Bullnose)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 8, 2014)

No exactly a "fresh" find but a "fresh to me" find. This one hit the bike scene at Trexlertown swap this past year and has changed hands a couple times since. After a trade with Bri-in-Ri, it's now going to stay in my collection for awhile.

Now the Clipper has a friends....more like an old family member.

-Tyler


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2014)

Love them Looptails!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 8, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Love them Looptails!




curves.....


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 8, 2014)

SUPER cool bike! Just saw it on Instagram...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn that bike gets around.  You might want to give it a thorough wipe down, even I've had my hands on it.  Will somebody please get that poor thing its correct chain guard already!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Damn that bike gets around.  You might want to give it a thorough wipe down, even I've had my hands on it.  Will somebody please get that poor thing its correct chain guard already!




Hmmm...looks like you better wear protection when you ride her Tyler.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 8, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Damn that bike gets around.  You might want to give it a thorough wipe down, even I've had my hands on it.  Will somebody please get that poor thing its correct chain guard already!




I couldn't afford to touch her at Copake with the price tag Larkin had on her. When I offered the new owner what I felt was almost an insultingly low ball offer boy was I surprised that he said yes. Double Nickel came at me strong with an offer that I couldnt pass on so off she went again. She may have once been a whore but Tyler is gonna make an honest woman of her im sure.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 8, 2014)

It looks like this bike should be wearing the CRUISER badge rather than the SUPER CRUISER badge. The SUPER has the Cushioner forks with different front fender braces as well as a taillight in the carrier. I have the CRUISER badge if you are intrested in a trade. 
Josh


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 8, 2014)

STRADALITE said:


> It looks like this bike should be wearing the CRUISER badge rather than the SUPER CRUISER badge. The SUPER has the Cushioner forks with different front fender braces as well as a taillight in the carrier. I have the CRUISER badge if you are intrested in a trade.
> Josh




Pm me a picture.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Option!!!*



STRADALITE said:


> It looks like this bike should be wearing the CRUISER badge rather than the SUPER CRUISER badge. The SUPER has the Cushioner forks with different front fender braces as well as a taillight in the carrier. I have the CRUISER badge if you are intrested in a trade.
> Josh




These Could be Options Too!!!


----------



## hcdsign (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cushsioner Fork*

Just a FYI, the end of that Cushioner fork should have a 1/4-28  threaded hole, not a slot at the end.  The thread mounts the bushing that the pivot rides on.




carlitos60 said:


> These Could be Options Too!!!
> 
> View attachment 146037View attachment 146038


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Oct 30, 2015)

*firestone cruiser badge*



STRADALITE said:


> It looks like this bike should be wearing the CRUISER badge rather than the SUPER CRUISER badge. The SUPER has the Cushioner forks with different front fender braces as well as a taillight in the carrier. I have the CRUISER badge if you are intrested in a trade.
> Josh




Do you have a firestone cruiser badge for sale? Thanks Lew


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 30, 2015)

*These Could be Options Too!!!*

I will stand 2nd in line on the fork if the price is right.  It appears to be a girls version & missing all the linkage, and slots cut in the end for what ever reason.  Please let me know a price if its still available.

Thanks,


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 31, 2015)

lewnbarb55 said:


> Do you have a firestone cruiser badge for sale? Thanks Lew




I got a Super Cruiser badge awhile back. It's in perfect condition and has no holes in it so I'm pretty sure it's a repop. If I get around to drilling some holes and putting it on my bike I might sell you the Cruiser badge.
Josh


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2015)

Man thats a great bike! Its like an old  WWII flight jacket. The wear and patina is just right!


----------



## slick (Nov 1, 2015)

My buddy bought this bike. Its up here in norcal now.


----------

